# Trees and the ducks glide path



## Marlo (Oct 9, 2004)

We've got an ongoing argument about how much tree's effect the ducks and their ability/willingness to get down.

I'm convinced that ducks are like planes in that they have a sort of glide path law to follow... ie: rate of decent vs speed. Yeah, I know, ducks can flap and swerve and avoid obstacles (that's part of the argument too).

Here's a scenario... we were in a swamp which still has a few tree's standing in it. We set up with 4 or 5 trees that were anywhere from oh, 80 yards to 200 yards away and about 40' high. The trees were directly down wind of us meaning if we wanted to ducks in our prime shooting target they would have to negotiate the trees. I was saying we need clear flight paths and my buddy insisted that they're not like planes because they can flap their wings, swerve and float down. There were too few trees to worry about and they weren't tall enough.

By the end of the day my buddy was softening his position. EVERY group of birds came in at a side-wind, seemingly to avoid having to deal with the tree's.

I'm convinced it's a combination of glide path and hassle. The tree's were too high and too close, they'd have to drop like rocks once they passed the trees OR, they would have to swerve like a slalom course to get through them. Again, there weren't many trees at all, but enough where they would have to divert attention to them while flying in. Are they capable of flying like that, swerving and dropping quick? Of course, but if you've been getting shot at, you're skeptical of where you commit yourself to land and you're trying to figure out just how safe and real this supposed flock is, the last thing you'll want to be doing is focusing on flying like an aerobatic pilot through some trees.

Am I being to anal or should we make sure their fligh path to us is completely safe and hassle free?

We've bet beers over this too so keep that in mind when answering! 

:beer:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Like you said ducks can negotiate trees if they have to but if they dont why would they want to. Everyone has seen the hunts in flooded timber and what they have to do to land in those situations, but that is all they got in those regions. If ducks want to be someplace they will be there, but they will take the easiest route to get there. Decoys are set up in a way to make it as easy as possible for the birds to land. The easier it is for the birds to set down the faster they will land. If the have to circle or come in from the side the more time they have to inspect the spread and find something wrong. Set up so the birds come in on the first pass. Animals are no different than us they do everything the easiest way.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, ducks really don't like flying over anything that gets in their way. They like big open spots.


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

That may be true, but if you have ever hunted in a stand of woods waist deep in water, you would see that a duck looks like he has a bats radar while dropping in avoiding branches and whatever else. It is a sight to see.


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

If the birds are there and they want on the water they will drop from strait up. If you are scouting and that is how they are working that slough than set up regaurdless of how many trees are in your way. If they want the slough they will drop in.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

> I'm convinced that ducks are like planes in that they have a sort of glide path law to follow... ie: rate of decent vs speed. Yeah, I know, ducks can flap and swerve and avoid obstacles
> 
> 
> > Ducks are more like helicopters than planes in that they can drop vertical. Not knocking any style of hunting, but for those who don't believe that statement you all need to get in the timber sometime. Ducks don't land in flooded timber because it is the only thing in the region either. Ducks land in flooded timber because it is a safe haven to loaf, the acorns as food are an added bonus.
> > How a duck lands has nothing to do with him needing an area to glide and everything to do with WHERE that ducks wants to land IMHO.


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Well with all the theory's here, you must keep in mind that ducks have a mind of their own. If they want to land in the pound surrounded by 100 ft pine trees they will. IF they don't, well then they won't. But Ive seen them land in the most oddest places before. Just watch Buck Gardner hunt the flooded timber of Arkansas. Ducks are more like helicopters in that they something called the old Mapleleaf. for those of you who have not seen this, it's when the birds turn sideways and drop down several ft. to se down. 
So what im trying to say is that if a duck wants to land in your pond, it will!!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Anyone who has hunted with robo ducks in a field knows that when ducks lock in they can come from way up and way out and you can hear the whistle of the wind in their wings. When they want to they can!! They may shy away from trees under certain circumstances but when they want to come in nothing will stop them and they can go vertical.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

We hunt on a pond that a woods butts up against. Lots of times, you don't even see them coming because they drop down right over the tops of the trees. They can drop down from large heights really fast. I don't think trees affect them that much.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Try hunting flooded timber in Arkansas.....might change your mind. :wink:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

This is a very interesting topic and something a decoyer needs consider everytime he sets up. For example, in some areas in ND there are lots of powerlines. You can scout and find REAL geese feeding near powerlines, but by and large the birds will not come into decoys there the next day. They raise up to clear the lines and then tend to flare off. Plus, on this issue, I think geese need more clear landing areas as compared to ducks. A duck is like a fighter plane, a goose is like a B-2 bomber or 747 = it can't manuever as well. Around ND sloughs, I avoid trees, powerlines, etc. at all costs. Never try to make the birds come in over the top of these obstacles, it will just be a frustrating hunt. Now, this is a general rule. There will always be the exception.


----------

